# Stop smoking



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

The last time I smoked a cigarette was with my good friend chef (no, not chef, the other one, you know, chef?) about a year ago. We went to a bar and had a few drinks, and you know what happens when you have a few drinks. Anyway, prior to that, the last time I had a cigarette was about 6 months prior. Aside from those two incidents I've been smoke free for about three years now.

Why am I telling you this? Because I feel much better after quitting. I don't have to tell anyone about the benefits of quitting. You should know better. But the reason I'm saying all this is because I know that people who work in the food industry, as a group, tend to smoke the most. Next time you get the urge to smoke, remember my post, and say to yourself you don't need it. Just skip this one cigarette... just one time.

Kuan


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Yay, Kuan!:bounce: 

I quit ten years ago, with the exception of 2 drags, both of which had me coughing, and remembering why I quit in the first place.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Bravo, Kuan. Keep up the good work.

My last cigarette was July 3, 1987, at the Bronx Zoo. Everytime I sit next to a heavy smoker in the subway, on a bus, or even at a concert in the open air, I remember a big reason why I quit. As time goes on, it gets easier and easier, until you can't imagine why you ever did.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Congratulations, Kuan. Your pinker lungs will thank you! I smoked about a pack a day for nearly 15 years; started in college. Aside from the health problems (I have asthma), I sure did throw a lot of money away.

I quit in the early '80s, but fell off the wagon after a splendid meal of mussels and frites in Brussels seven years later. My dining companion was enjoying a cigarette and I thought, "Why not?" It was disgusting and made me ill instantly, and for that I am very grateful.

I had less trouble quitting than my brother. Believe it or not, he's an oncologist. He's been smoke free for almost 10 years now... Noxious weed!


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

I loathed smoking and picked it up in my mid thirties to keep a girlfriend company. Only smoked for 4 years and one morning said, that's enough. Haven't had more than one for almost fifteen years. Sometimes I miss it.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Bravo! you will only feel better as you go along.
I went cold turkey on the eve of my wedding 17yrs ago. My bride to be told me it was the only thing about me that bothered her. Gosh was she blind back then!
You will also be a better chef. I have won numerous bets identifying chefs who smoke by their food. I don't care what anyone says, it alters your taste buds. Smokers tend to overspice and definately over salt.


----------



## davewarne (Feb 4, 2001)

One of the saddest regrets I have.
My 2nd Chef, a Polish guy called Dickie who stayed in England after the war, smoked quite heavily. We had a 'Give up Smoking' week at the restaurant and got him to give up. After a few days it was obvious he was smoking in the washroom. He left us a few months later and I heard he died of lung cancer. I often wonder if perhaps I'd got a bit heavier with him, he might just still be here.

On a related subject. I don't smoke. Both my brothers do, heavily. They just refuse to listen to any suggestions or 'warnings' from me. I'm the eldest and I fear I will be going to their funerals. The best friend of one of them is dying, painfully, from a smoking related illness. What can you do with these people? They seem to walk about with blinkers on.

David


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I smoked from the time I was 15 until I was about 34 or so. And not just cigarettes So I was getting plenty of smoke! I have been smoke free since then. It's hard to quit I just figured it was time, I had grown out of it. I didn't need it when I was a kid, I don't need it now. Changing your daily habits is the key to quitting I think. That and the desire. I have absolutely no desire at all to smoke ever again!


----------



## sammiemom (Jun 16, 2002)

My husband and I stopped smoking over 30 years ago.

He stopped because he broke his ashtray at work.  

I stopped a few months later while sitting outside on a beautiful clear summer night. 

It was too nice to ruin it with smoke.


Now we won't allow anyone to smoke in our house.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I've quit seriously 3 or 4 times in my life, the shortest of which was 3 years and the longest was 10. I'm actually allergic to it and can't breath any time it's around me, even hotel rooms. But I'm still nervous to proclaim I quit. Each time I've gone back it's happened from working at a job where everyone smoked....I'd just take a little puff and before I knew it I'd re-trained myself on the junk. I no longer socialize with people that smoke, it's the only way I can handle the temptation.


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2002)

I just posted, but it went somewhere, and I don't know where it is!!

so if it comes back up again, I apologize. Computer moron.

Anyway, I smoked straight through my breast cancer treatment two years ago. Imagine how stupid I felt grabbing a quick smoke in the parking lot of the cancer center before my chemo?

I finally had enough about 4 months ago, and gave it up. I still struggle with a nearly constant craving to smoke and the smell of a lit cigarette is enough to send me around the bend, wanting one so badly. But I hate the smell of it on another person, yuk, I used to stink like that. I can get through a workout now, and I can taste my food too!
(smoking does kill your tastebuds, I don't care what anyone else says). My husband reeks of cigarettes, ick, and is mad at me for quitting (go figure.)
thanks for letting me share!


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

I am a serious smoke lover. I mean, I LLLOOOOVe to smoke cigarettes and cigars.
I love the ritual, the first and last puff.
I tried to quit 3 times seriously. 
Now I will try again because problems have already started but I tell you my friends:

Life without smoke will never be the same afterwards...


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Hey Kuan , thanks for not giving me up . Ive smoked off and on since I was 15 ( now 42 ) . Since recently being diagnosed with diabetes and working in healthcare youd think these motivating factors would make it easier to give up the tobacco . Ive been on a 4 days a week I smoke and 3 I dont ritual for about 2 years now, with a couple of month breaks in between but it is so easy to fall back on . My doc thinks Im crazy ( well not certified yet but pretty close ) for putting all of this stress on my body and I know it is not good for me but this is one of the toughest dragons youll ever fight . My famouse statement is Ill quit tomarrow , yeah right . 
Well my kids are really starting to give me a lot of s##t about it and this will probably be the motivating factor to do it for good . 
Quitting tomarrow , Doug .............................................


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I believe the following: If you succeed at quitting smoking, you are a good person. If you do not succeed at quitting smoking, you are still a good person. (Assuming you were one in the rest of your life.  ) Beating up on yourself for NOT quitting does nothing but give you bruises.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Don't kid yourself!

In fact life without smoke is a whole lot better! As I said in my earlier post you didn't need to smoke when you were a kid and think of how great life was then. You didn't need it then and you don't need it now.
Remember how you could just run and run and run when you were young? Run up a flight of 10 stairs now and see what happens. Notice now how nobody else who smokes ever smells bad? Stop smoking for awhile and see what smokers really smell like. Especially after they've just put one out. When I smoked I didn't realize that's the way I smelled. Imagine my surprise now when I thought I was fooling people!

This is not meant as a personal attack on anyone. Just think about it logically.
Would you walk up to a smoldering fire and just put your head over it, take a big breath and repeat that 15 times, and then come back 25 minutes later and do it again?
What's the difference between that and cigarettes?


----------

